# Central Machinery mill power feed?



## RCGuy (Sep 11, 2018)

Greetings all,
I have a Central Macinery 33668 mill. I am interested in a power feed setup for the X axis. Anybody done this? Suggestions?
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 11, 2018)

Sorry for the cluttered pic, but I wanted to point out the eBay special power feed. It's what most of us are using, and it does the job. It's a good mod, and with a few other modifications together the Rong Fu type mills become very useful!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(from mobile)


----------



## RCGuy (Sep 11, 2018)

pontiac428 said:


> Sorry for the cluttered pic, but I wanted to point out the eBay special power feed. It's what most of us are using, and it does the job. It's a good mod, and with a few other modifications together the Rong Fu type mills become very useful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is the install? Fairly straightforward? Nicely accessorized mill there, BTW.


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 11, 2018)

The installation is super easy. It literally takes minutes, and it is not very sensitive to alignment or spacing. The feed rate adjustment is fine and the range is broad. Makes me wish for Y axis too. I've been really happy with it. The drive unit is solid. The mount is cast aluminum, which was a problem for a member of this forum, but his solution (sorry, going to have to search for it) looks really, really good. I might do it just to get the table space back.

(from mobile)


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 12, 2018)

Found it.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...&share_tid=64766&share_fid=51573&share_type=t

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCGuy (Sep 12, 2018)

pontiac428 said:


> Found it.
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...&share_tid=64766&share_fid=51573&share_type=t
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


That is pretty slick. I have a power feed on the way, will look into making one of those. Thanks for all of your input.
Mark


----------



## RCGuy (Sep 22, 2018)

Ok, got it delivered and installed. You were right, went right on. Came with the wrong instructions, so I worked off of your pic and got it figured out. Works real nice. Now dreaming of 3-axis DRO. Suggestions?


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 23, 2018)

Nice! I do like milling with power feed.

I've just started using my iGauging DROs and am still getting a feel for it. The installation was easy on x and y, but z takes a little figuring out. Still, for the price it's a good way to go.

(from mobile)


----------



## RCGuy (Sep 28, 2018)

Okay, so I picked up the same DRO setup as yours, really reasonably priced. I see the thumbscrew for the z gauge laying there. May I ask how you did yours?


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 28, 2018)

I got creative with my Z dro mounting. It's silly simple, but pictures are worth a thousand words... so let me open 'er up and snap a few pics. If not tonight, then I'll post tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## kev74 (Sep 30, 2018)

That looks like a slick set up. Is it the ALSGS ALB-310 model?


----------



## RCGuy (Sep 30, 2018)

kev74 said:


> That looks like a slick set up. Is it the ALSGS ALB-310 model?


Yes it is. Very happy with it so far. Check out the mounting mod by Petertha in this thread.


----------

